# THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.



## DADAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

*THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

i knew you sick bastards would have to look lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

*THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Aw you ass... I was all excited for nood pics of Jenner.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



DADAWG said:


> i knew you sick bastards would have to look lol.



Disappointed Sick Bastard checking in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

no sicker bastard then me around


----------



## DF (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Damn it!!!!!!!


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



PillarofBalance said:


> Aw you ass... I was all excited for nood pics of Jenner.



some things you just got to keep to yourself.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



Popeye said:


> Disappointed Sick Bastard checking in.



Same here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Yes very disappointing.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

i would post a picture to make up for it but i cant get shit post on this site from my computer


----------



## g0re (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Damnit, I was expecting a picture of bundys deformed micro penis.

Highly disappointed.


----------



## Jada (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

What the hell! ) lol) ) I've been punked)


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Dammit.  That is like an email tag line I can't avoid either! good one Dawg....


----------



## amore169 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

I had to open it, lol.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

....what I miss. ?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



PillarofBalance said:


> Aw you ass... I was all excited for nood pics of Jenner.



so nude pics of me would be disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!! :tren:









JK


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



Popeye said:


> Disappointed Sick Bastard checking in.



Yep, here too!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



Jenner said:


> so nude pics of me would be disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!! :tren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no frame of reference


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



PillarofBalance said:


> I have no frame of reference



well, I can fix that


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Got me.  Dickhead.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Glad it was nothing.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Post up them pics Jenner !!


----------



## ccpro (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Tease, what a puss!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

I died a little inside


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*



PillarofBalance said:


> nood pics of Jenner.



i got to this thread by googling this...^^^^^


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Soooooo..wheres the pic of tiller?


----------



## JOMO (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

Not cool. We are like citizen's of Rome, we just want some entertainment SPANIARD!!


----------



## getgains (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS THE MOST DISGUSTING THING IVE EVER SEEN.dont look if your easily offended.*

well fuk u cant win them all


----------

